# Minecraft wont run



## elder90

Hello all, Im new to this forum but not to forums in general. So I have had this problem for the past few weeks and I for the life of me cant find a solution. My dad is very computer savy and he cant fix it either.


So I bought the game minecraft and installed it and havent been able to play it. I installed it to several different places and none of them will run. All that happens is when I click on the desktop Icon it comes up with would I like to run this program or not and I press run, then, nothing happens, it just does nothing.


I cant figure it out because there isnt an error message, nothing is wrong, it just wont start.


I bought the game legally and My system requirements WAY excede the game. Also, my dad has the exact same computer sitting right next to me and I tryed installing it on there and loging in with my acount and it works great on his computer so I have no idea whats going on.

Thank you for your assistance!
TJ


----------



## Ninjaboi

Hello elder90, welcome to TSF!

1. Uninstall and reinstall your graphics card driver ( make sure to get the latest version from the manufacturer's website! ). Then, restart your system. If you need help locating the driver(s) needed, simply tell us what graphics card you have and we can find it for you.

2. Uninstall and reinstall the Java JRE ( java.com: Java + You ). Then, restart your system.

3. Make sure that your system specs are correct to play Minecraft ( Hardware performance - Minecraft Wiki ).


----------



## elder90

Thanks for the help Ninjaboi, I think I have a ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series. I can Play Napoleon Total war on Ultra graphics with it. If you could tell me exactly what to do thatd be great. I just dont want to screw anything up.

Another quick question for you, I would like to get Battlefield 3 on the comp but I dont know what my computer will run it at in terms of graphics and lag. Do you know anything about the game on the computer and what my GC will do with the game?


----------



## elder90

I got it! Uninstalling and reinstalling Java fixed it! Thanks a lot Ninjaboi!


----------



## Ninjaboi

No problem, glad the problem is solved!

For your Battlefield 3 question, I'd say that you should be fine with that GPU. It has definitely met the minimum system requirements. If your want more help with making sure your system can handle the game, you should create a new thread in the Gaming Forum listing these parts of your computer:


OS ( please tell if your system is 32 bit or 64 bit ).
Processor
RAM
Graphic card
Hard drive ( please also specify the amount of free space you have ).
Good luck, and happy mining!

*Source(s):*
Battlefield 3 system requirements - Battlefield 3

ATI Radeon


----------

